# "F" type Drip edge & felt overhang



## caybound (Oct 7, 2009)

Getting ready to install roofing on new build, using "F" type vinyl drip edge on hip roof. Specs call for 3/4" overhang of DE for felt & shingles, but isn't that for "L" type drip edge? Do we just go flush to the outer edge of the DE (with felt & shingles) for the "F" type that already has an overhang "built in"?
Many Thanks


----------



## caybound (Oct 7, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## caybound (Oct 7, 2009)

No one has used F drip edge?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Never used the F before. No matter what you're using, overhang it an inch, at least. Unless you like the water wicking under the roof.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

There is a drip edge under the slate.
Shingle without dripedge.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Do note the nailing pattern on the 3-tab shingle along the rake.


----------

